# ARRGHHH... bleeding again.



## Terri1980

I was excited because it had seemed the bleeding had pretty much stopped.. really nothing the last 2 days or so. And then today it started again!! And pretty heavy too! As if the emotional aspect of this isn't difficult enough, this is just a continuing physical reminder that I don't have my baby anymore... 

I guess I'll go back to the doctor if it continues... I seriously I hate everything about this.

Sorry for venting ladies, today is just not a good day :( :nope:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

The same happened to me hun, i had D&C, and bled for 3 days, then stopped for 2 and thought that was it....nope i started bleeding heavy again for another 4 days and then it stopped again, i went to docs after 3 weeks of heavy on and off bleeding with spotting in between, and got sent for scan to ensure no leftover tissue, it stopped by the end of the 3rd week x


----------



## Terri1980

This is so frustrating!! I had a natural miscarriage at home.. not sure if that makes a difference on how long you are supposed to bleed compared to a D&C.. I just hope it ends soon. I was starting to do really well I thought, but now this is just messing with my head again!


----------



## BabyQ

Hiya hun, sorry to hear that, it happened to me, i used to think it had finished then it came back again! I had a natural m/c too at home, 12 days ago.

Today I think it has finally stopped, I've had 2 days now of no bleeding, and it's just lovely to _'just'_ wear knickers! It'll ease off soon for you I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## meow951

I had a natural miscarriage. I had proper bleeding for about 4 days and then it went to just spotting. Then nothing for a couple of days and then spotting again! I think it took just over two weeks for my bleeding to stop. 

I've read it can take a while but if it keeps going on for weeks then def go and see a doctor.


----------



## bluesky

I have been bleeding on and off for 8 weeks now, had about 10 days without anything which was lovely, then back to heavy bleed and clots, maybe a period or end of mmc, I have been monitered with a scan every 2 weeks and I think its nearly over. 

I think I have been really unlucky and hope that you dont have a long drawn out process like me, but go to docs just incase you have retained products.

:hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs:

How long has it been since your miscarriage? Is your heavy flow heavier than your period?

I'm on day 6 and I haven't had any flow since 9pm last night. I had passed a moderate-sized clot (though nothing to alarm me) and immediately after that the blood stopped. I'm still expecting it to come back as I've read even complete miscarriages can have bleeds up to 2 weeks. But even though I know to expect it I still cry every time it comes back. :cry: I usually have about 12 hours between bleeds and this is now my first 24 hour (and counting) break. 

I've been talking to my mom who had a miscarriage at 14 weeks and she told me that I just need to accept that there will be blood and clots for some time. My ER doctor told me that they now only do D & C's about 20% of the time. But I live in Ontario, Canada so I don't know if our policies are different than other places. I wasn't told to come back unless I'm bleeding and cramping like I was when I was having the miscarriage. But I'll probably call if I'm still bleeding past the 2 week mark.

Hope you get better soon. :flower:


----------



## Terri1980

Starry Night said:


> :hugs:
> 
> How long has it been since your miscarriage? Is your heavy flow heavier than your period?
> 
> I'm on day 6 and I haven't had any flow since 9pm last night. I had passed a moderate-sized clot (though nothing to alarm me) and immediately after that the blood stopped. I'm still expecting it to come back as I've read even complete miscarriages can have bleeds up to 2 weeks. But even though I know to expect it I still cry every time it comes back. :cry: I usually have about 12 hours between bleeds and this is now my first 24 hour (and counting) break.
> 
> I've been talking to my mom who had a miscarriage at 14 weeks and she told me that I just need to accept that there will be blood and clots for some time. My ER doctor told me that they now only do D & C's about 20% of the time. But I live in Ontario, Canada so I don't know if our policies are different than other places. I wasn't told to come back unless I'm bleeding and cramping like I was when I was having the miscarriage. But I'll probably call if I'm still bleeding past the 2 week mark.
> 
> Hope you get better soon. :flower:

Hey Starry Night, I'm in Canada too (Alberta) and it's the same out here... rarely do D&C's. I started spotting last Tuesday evening (25th of May) and miscarried naturally at home last Friday (28th of May). I was bleeding heavily up until a few days ago, and then it pretty much stopped all together for 2 full days... and then today it started up again. It's not heavier than a period, but it is about the same. If it continues for a few more days or gets heavier, i'll head back to the doctor. GRRR lol


----------



## Starry Night

I've had an off and on pattern ever since my miscarriage on Monday (the 31st). When the ER doctor saw me the active flow had already stopped and my cervix was closed. I thought I was better so I spent the next few days running around so I wouldn't have to stop and think about things. That's when my flow started to get heavier again. But I normally have very, very heavy periods so it takes alot to beat that. So my heavy post miscarriage bleeds are still nothing in my mind. I can get away with a regular pad.

In the middle of the night, about 30 hours after my last bleed, I started again. Grrrr!!! But it was just a few brown(?) clots and a bit of red spotting. Now it's only there when I wipe. My body is dumb!!


----------

